# Umstellung von Innenhälterung auf überwintern im Teich



## MLoy (15. Juni 2011)

Hallo,

ein Bekannter hat mir wegen seiner Teichauflösung 5 Kois (20 - 25 cm) angeboten.
Jetzt bin ich mir nicht sicher was die Überwinterung angeht.
Bei ihm haben sie innen überwintert, bei mir müssten sie aus Platzgründen im Teich bleiben.
Irgendwo hab ich mal gelesen, das wenn die Kois an eine Überwinterung im Innenbereich geöhnt sind man sie nicht mir auf außen "umstellen" kann.

Stimmt das oder ist das nur ein Ammenmärchen?

Gruß
Marcus


----------



## Ares (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: Umstellung von Innenhälterung auf überwintern im Teich*

Hallo Marcus,

wie ich Deinem Profil entnehmen kann, hat Dein Teich eine Maximaltiefe von 1,40 m. Wenn Du noch dafür sorgst, dass sich keine vollständig geschlossene Eisdecke bildet, z. B. mit einem Luftsprudler, sehe ich kein Problem darin die Koi in Deinem Teich zu überwintern. Auch sind diese ja nicht seit vielen Jahren in temperierten Becken, da Koi in dieser Größe wohl noch recht jung sind. 
Auch sind die meisten Koi, die man beim Händler erwirbt aus IH-Zuchtbecken. Da dürfte man ja keine Koi mehr im Teich überwintern. 
Also, ich sehe da kein grundsätzliches Problem.

Gruß

Sandra


----------



## MLoy (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: Umstellung von Innenhälterung auf überwintern im Teich*

Hi Sandra,

das sind gute Nachrichten, dann werd ich meinem Bekannten das "GO" geben 

Es sind übrigens noch kleine __ Störe drin, deswegen hab ich eh nen Sprudler drin.

Gruß
Marcus


----------



## Ares (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: Umstellung von Innenhälterung auf überwintern im Teich*



MLoy schrieb:


> Es sind übrigens noch kleine __ Störe drin, deswegen hab ich eh nen Sprudler drin.
> 
> Gruß
> Marcus



Hm, wegen der Störe hätte ich bei der Teichgröße eher Bedenken .....


----------



## MLoy (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: Umstellung von Innenhälterung auf überwintern im Teich*



Ares schrieb:


> Hm, wegen der __ Störe hätte ich bei der Teichgröße eher Bedenken .....


bei 15m³ ?
Ehrlich?
Ist doch für nen Gartenteich schon ganz ordentlich, oder?


----------



## Ares (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: Umstellung von Innenhälterung auf überwintern im Teich*

Nun, abgesehen davon das auch die kleinen __ Störe doch eine beachtliche Größe erreichen, so haben Koi und Stör doch m.W.n. recht unterschiedliche Verhaltensweisen was die "Winterruhe" betrifft. Da sind Störe noch recht aktiv, wenn die Koi ihre Ruhe brauchen, um nicht unnötig Energiereserven zu verbrauchen. 

Gruß

Sandra


----------



## MLoy (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: Umstellung von Innenhälterung auf überwintern im Teich*

hmm, dann sollte ich das mit den Kois lassen? Wäre ja echt schade.


----------



## Olli.P (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: Umstellung von Innenhälterung auf überwintern im Teich*

Hallo Marcus,

fang die Goldis raus, gib sie einem anderen Teichianer und nimm die Koi. 

Und für die __ Störe wirst du wohl auch über kurz oder lang ein besseres Zuhause suchen müssen. 


Oder du vergrößerst zu gegebener Zeit.


----------



## Tottoabs (1. März 2014)

Du solltest das mit den Stören lassen


----------



## Zacky (2. März 2014)

Du Totto...die Beiträge sind von 2011...ich denke, da kommt kein Feedback mehr


----------



## Tottoabs (2. März 2014)

Schitt, wieder nicht aufgepasst. Das passiert wenn man sich duchs Forum arbeitet. Muss besser auf das hell geschreibene Datum achten.
Tschuldige.


----------

